# How to work out 66% hets



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

If I were to breed for instance my banana 100% het pied royal to my normal 66% het pied royal, what would the results be?

I know that if the normal was a 100% het pied, I'd get normal 100% het pieds, banana 100% het pieds, Pieds and banana Pieds but how does it work with 66%? That's the bit that confuses me.

What are the outcomes then?


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Theres a morph calculator on morph market that will give you the percentage outcome

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

It doesn’t let you work out 66% though does it?


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Not sure as I only keep boas anyway, think there should be others too tho, I would of thought there would be an option for it

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Simply put the percentage relates to how likely the individual is of being a confirmed Het. for the particular mutation. In other words the 66% Het. has a 66% chance of carrying the Piebald gene. 

In reality, she is either 100% Het. Pied or completely Normal and doesn't carry the Pied gene but because we are unable to visually tell from looking at her - this is why she is labeled as a 66% Het. Piebald. (You do get 33% Het. animals - these are usually labeled as being Possible Hets. - which again, have a 33% Het. chance of carrying the desired gene but lets not confuse things for the time being) 

Depending on the outcome of the pairing you can either 'upgrade' her to being 100% Het. meaning you have produced a VISUAL Pied or if no VISUAL Pieds are produced it could be like I said, that she is 'just' a normal and the odds are not in your / her favour for being Het. Pied. It is worth remembering that some keepers have had 5-6 clutches containing absolutely no VISUAL animals before one was produced so don't be too quick to write her off.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks both, that's cleared it up for me :2thumb:


----------

